# RAF Wyton Photographic works - pic heavy



## Janey68 (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I appreciate this has been done over and over but here is my take on this wonderful place. I visited it with a good friend of mine.

The building itself is a T shape and some demolition has already been done at the rear. For some reason the doors swing in the breeze, begging you to come in and look around. It was rude not to so in we stepped. The smell of paper and printing was gently blowing down the corridor........kind of takes you back to the Cold War

The following is information i have found on the internet.

In its day it was used by the Bomber Commands strategic photographic reconnaissance squadron. Valiants, Victors and Canberras took off from the base, flew over the iron Curtains taking hundreds of aerial pictures. On one single mission by a Victor alone could produce 10'000ft of film so as you can imagine a huge place like this would be required. This building was built during the 1950's. 

As a building it lasted over forty years, processing photographs. Sadly what with satellite and digital images becoming the 'norm', the building was surplus to requirements and fell into a deep decline. It was sold in the 1990's but the owners have just left it to rot.

Right here are the pictures, this time I have none of the outside.

This is what I saw as I entered






This is looking back at where i entered





a small corridor










no way out here then.....





this was a strange room

















































thanks for looking


----------



## nelly (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice stuff, peely paint!!! Nom Nom!!!


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 18, 2011)

Great report its a shame to see more history going thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 18, 2011)

Been waiting for this from you! 
Excellent report, look forward to many more. It's changed loads even since a month ago! 

P.S. Did you find "The Paper"...?


----------



## kathyms (Jul 18, 2011)

*janey*

your pics are fine in fact more than fine brilliant. i love the report fantastic work, keep them coming .


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 18, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Been waiting for this from you!
> Excellent report, look forward to many more. It's changed loads even since a month ago!
> 
> P.S. Did you find "The Paper"...?



Which paper do you mean?

The Top Secret stuff or the 1991 MCN?

Glad u liked it  My next one will be good, if I can find a way in..........


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 18, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> Which paper do you mean?
> 
> The Top Secret stuff or the 1991 MCN?:



I meant the "Top Secret" stuff, although there's always porn in here! 
You know you're an urbexer when you can date p[orn to the year without looking at the date...


----------



## kathyms (Jul 18, 2011)

*porn*

now i no why im not aloud inside buildings, they dont wont me to be corupted.


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 19, 2011)

I never found any lol..........just top secret paper.

There was a guitar in one room but I thought my partner was joking so I didn't go in.


----------



## nelly (Jul 19, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> I meant the "Top Secret" stuff, although there's always porn in here!
> You know you're an urbexer when you can date p[orn to the year without looking at the date...



And by the price, I was reading one in a splore the other day with 75p on the cover, what do you reckon Urban, 1984?


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 19, 2011)

I loved exploring this place with UrbanX! 

Nice to see some more shots


----------



## BahrainPete (Jul 19, 2011)

A nice explore of a pretty interesting site by the looks of it, thanks for posting.

(I would suggest removing the date stamp from the photo's you post though)


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 19, 2011)

BahrainPete said:


> A nice explore of a pretty interesting site by the looks of it, thanks for posting.
> 
> (I would suggest removing the date stamp from the photo's you post though)



Yeah lol I've already been told. 

I just got carried away with a new camera lol


----------



## st33ly (Jul 19, 2011)

Love your pics mate.
Especially pics 2 and 8.
Very nice


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 19, 2011)

st33ly said:


> Love your pics mate.
> Especially pics 2 and 8.
> Very nice



Hey fanx, I'm kinda proud of no 8 too


----------



## st33ly (Jul 19, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> Hey fanx, I'm kinda proud of no 8 too




You should be. 
Its composed very nicely


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 19, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> I never found any lol..........just top secret paper.
> 
> There was a guitar in one room but I thought my partner was joking so I didn't go in.



There is the photoshoot of a semi-naked chick smashing said flaming guitar at Wyton online siomewhere, I'll try and find it  



nelly said:


> And by the price, I was reading one in a splore the other day with 75p on the cover, what do you reckon Urban, 1984?



Sound's like a fine '84 vintage to me...


----------



## smiler (Jul 22, 2011)

I enjoyed that, Thanks


----------

